# 65 Convertible rear seat question



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Had a disappointment yesterday when I tried to test fit the bottom and back components of the rear seat into my 65 convertible GTO. I bought the car in pieces and assumed I had the correct parts (note to self, never assume anything when it comes to restoration of cars), The rear seat although in good condition appears to be from a 66 or 67 by the pattern in the vinyl cover. It is however correct for a convertible as it is narrow to accommodate the ash well lift cylinder cover components. First thing I noticed was the floor brackets will not line up to the retaining rod in the seat bottom, also when I hang the seat back it rocks on the middle hanger. Has anyone ever installed 66-67 rear vert seats in a 65? I tried doing a search but came up empty when it came to convertible seats, Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a '65 convertible I completely restored six years ago. My basket case did not have a rear seat and I learned that 1964-65 GM A-body convertible rear seats are unique to other years. The seats were re-designed in '66 and that's why yours won't fit your '65.

I got lucky and a friend was able to find a Tempest rear seat for my GTO. You will need to find a convertible rear seat from a 1964 or 1965 GM A-body (Chevy Chevelle, Olds Cutlass, Buick Skylark, and of course Pontiac Tempest/LeMans). 

The convertible rear seats are hard to find because, obviously, guys like you and me are saving the convertibles rather than parting them out.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The Buick Special is a version of a Skylark, like Lemans and Tempest are in Pontiac. I would also add that to your list. If you didn't already know.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was in an upholstery shop here on Long island last week. The guy has a 65 vert, back seat set. he asked me if I knew anyone interested in buying it. If you want his info, I will PM it to you. Shipping will probably be a lot.....Eric


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

After some trial fitting and tweaking it appears that I have the correct 65 seat frame/ spring combination. I had forgotten the fact that my seat bottom spring is bare and I had it pushed in too far, once upholstered it should be fine. Eric thanks for the information regarding the seat but for now I think I will be OK. I am very fortunate but a fellow is restoring the identical car within close driving distance from my home. The car is being restored for the original owner so we have a good representation of how these cars were put together. I drove up and was able to get some measurements and photo's. Turns out I have the wrong lower rear arm rest (ash well). Looks like for a later car but these I can add on to without too much trouble. Without having this car to look at I would be in a world of hurt! Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you olde-goat.


----------

